# Young with internet job and hoping to move to Mexico



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a internet based position and although not wealthy I can live anywhere in the world. I am interested in baja or even some parts of central Mexico. 

Anyone have info/advice for what I will need to do before or after moving there to ultimately become a Mexican citizen? 

Thank you!


----------



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

ManHammer said:


> I have a internet based position and although not wealthy I can live anywhere in the world. I am interested in baja or even some parts of central Mexico.
> 
> Anyone have info/advice for what I will need to do before or after moving there to ultimately become a Mexican citizen?
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry, its me again.... Are there any forms I will need to fill out, or proof of income I will need to provide to move here legally?

Thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ManHammer said:


> Sorry, its me again.... Are there any forms I will need to fill out, or proof of income I will need to provide to move here legally?
> 
> Thank you


You can visit Mexico for 6 months with a tourist permit. It might be a good way to start if you haven't spent a lot of time here.

You can apply at a Mexico Consulate in the US for a Residencial Temporal or Residencial Permanente before you come to Mexico. They will want proof of income, higher levels for Permanente than for Temporal. A RT has to be renewed every year but you can get multiple years up to four at once. An RP is permanent. After 5 years on an RP you are eligible to apply for citizenship if desired, but it is not necessary. There are rules about working but they may not affect you if you are not planning to work in the Mexican economy. There are also rules on driving US plated cars but I will skip them for now to keep it simple.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You can visit Mexico for 6 months with a tourist permit. It might be a good way to start if you haven't spent a lot of time here.
> 
> You can apply at a Mexico Consulate in the US for a Residencial Temporal or Residencial Permanente before you come to Mexico. They will want proof of income, higher levels for Permanente than for Temporal. A RT has to be renewed every year but you can get multiple years up to four at once. An RP is permanent. After 5 years on an RP you are eligible to apply for citizenship if desired, but it is not necessary. There are rules about working but they may not affect you if you are not planning to work in the Mexican economy. There are also rules on driving US plated cars but I will skip them for now to keep it simple.


A first timer applying and being approved at a Mexican Consulate for a Residente Temporal get 1 year and then when renewing gets the option of applying for 1, 2, or 3 years more. The only way to get the option of applying for a RT for 1, 2, 3, or 4 years for first timers is when applying under the "vinculo familiar" law.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> A first timer applying and being approved at a Mexican Consulate for a Residente Temporal get 1 year and then when renewing gets the option of applying for 1, 2, or 3 years more. The only way to get the option of applying for a RT for 1, 2, 3, or 4 years for first timers is when applying under the "vinculo familiar" law.


Thanks for the clarification Alan. I was trying to keep it simple, but also, I didn't remember the details at that level. I went straight from an FM-2 to a Residencial Permanente.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

ManHammer said:


> Anyone have info/advice for what I will need to do before or after moving there to ultimately become a Mexican citizen?


Yes, start with a 6 month tourist permit until you find a place you would like to live.

Put the Mexican citizen thing on hold for a bunch of years


----------

